
Girls and Software - fbuilesv
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/girls-and-software
======
StellarTabi
> There aren't very many girls who want to hack. I imagine this has a lot to
> do with the fact that girls are given fashion dolls and make-up and told to
> fantasize about dating and popularity, while boys are given LEGOs and tool
> sets and told to do something. I imagine it has a lot to do with the sort of
> women who used to coo "but she could be so pretty if only she didn't waste
> so much time with computers". I imagine it has a lot to do with how girls
> are sold on ephemera—popularity, beauty and fitting in—while boys are taught
> to revel in accomplishment.

Female programmer here. This really sums up my feelings and criticism on
modern feminism. You can go on to YouTube and watch the old atheist community
of 2010 slowly drift from logical discourse to asinine bickering--split on the
subject of feminism, sometimes even a few other topics. Gender equality in
tech (and any parts of the wage gap that are exclusively explained by women
not being in tech) isn't something you can fix by recruiting randoms in their
20s. You don't fix sexist males by turning their reality upside down in their
40s. You need to fix this in their childhoods. I'm not saying no one past 25
can be saved. I'm saying we are blantently ignoring the most important and
sustainable long-term solution: teach children at childhood (by experience,
not by "talks") to be hackers, thinkers, and equals.

------
Multicomp
Astonishingly good article, written with a conciseness that often escapes
other writers (esp. myself).

------
modbait
Wow. That's the best thing I've read this year!

